# questions about the1.4 l turbo



## noskid (Jul 25, 2013)

Sent that on my phone sorry about the grammer


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

No worries. I fixed your grammar lol.

I believe you want to be able to hear the blow off valve? What are you refering to as "turbo sound"? A CAI or SRI can greatly increase the "sound" of the BOV.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If I remember correctly the Intake Resonator Delete will also allow the turbo sounds to be heard.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> If I remember correctly the Intake Resonator Delete will also allow the turbo sounds to be heard.


You are correct it will give you a slight turbo noise not as much as a K&N Typhoon

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I grew up on a farm with diesel trucks and large tractors with large turbo diesel engines, so when you say "turbo sound" I think of the jet-engine like whine that spools when the engine comes under load. Compared to those, the Cruze's turbo is inaudible. We're talking a tini tiny little turbo even compared to the diesel pickups running down the road.

Granted, my car is all stock, but the only time I can hear the turbo at all is when you start from a dead stop with the window open. You can just barely hear the turbo whine for the first few seconds as the car accelerates. There just isn't much turbo on this car to make much sound.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> If I remember correctly the Intake Resonator Delete will also allow the turbo sounds to be heard.


yes but only between about 2500-3500 RPM, and even then it is still pretty quiet. A SRI will really give you the Turbo Spool & BPV sounds.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I grew up on a farm with diesel trucks and large tractors with large turbo diesel engines, so when you say "turbo sound" I think of the jet-engine like whine that spools when the engine comes under load. Compared to those, the Cruze's turbo is inaudible. We're talking a tini tiny little turbo even compared to the diesel pickups running down the road.
> 
> Granted, my car is all stock, but the only time I can hear the turbo at all is when you start from a dead stop with the window open. You can just barely hear the turbo whine for the first few seconds as the car accelerates. There just isn't much turbo on this car to make much sound.


With a SRI it is VERY noticeable, from pretty much the entire RPM range


----------



## noskid (Jul 25, 2013)

is there any ways do a sri with out paying for one i have a big cone flitter from my nissan i can put on it, i just need some place to put my dumb air sensor, the only car i have seen with an air sensor like this. this is why i drive 90's car lol


----------



## noskid (Jul 25, 2013)

could i cut a hole for my mas in my cone filter??? would it still work


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

No that wouldn't work. The only way to do it is to buy an engineered intake. The maf is a very sensitive device

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

The MAF is extremely sensitive. It needs to be at the same depth, on the same angle, and in the same size tube it currently is in. 

You really need to buy an intake to make sure the car can properly fuel itself, unless you have the tools and ability to exactly recreate the stock MAF housing.


----------

